# Vintage dive lights and flashlights



## JanCPF (Nov 26, 2003)

I'm not really a vintage flashlight collector (yet /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif ) but I would like to buy a nice vintage chrome plated dive light and also one of those chrome plated vintage Eveready (or other) with a thick glass lens. Where would be a good place to search for them? Thanks.

Jan


----------



## Kirk (Nov 30, 2003)

JanCPF,
I bought a Siebe-Gorman chrome-plated brass "hardhat" diver's light from www.deutscheoptik.com, but I believe they are all out of them. You can see one on my website, www.geocities.com/ktathwell. Do a google search for Siebe-Gorman and you might find one a store that specializes in maritime antiques. Be prepared to spend US$200 or more for a good one. The Eveready lights with the thick "bullseye" lenses are quite common on eBay.
Regards,
Kirk


----------



## JanCPF (Dec 1, 2003)

Kirk,

Thanks. I read the post about that Siebe-Gorman of yours (very nice - I want one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif) and I also visited both your website and www.deutscheoptik.com and you're right - they are all out of them. I did some Google'ing but it didn't come up with much, so I thought perhaps you guys knew several online shops for this.

Jan


----------



## Kirk (Dec 1, 2003)

JanCPF,
I did a google search on siebe-gorman and came up with a place in England that has one for sale http://www.trinitymarine.co.uk/prod6.htm . Cost is 146.88 Pounds Sterling. Another site is, http://www.antiquesofthesea.com/diving_accessories.html . US$265.00. Check these out and see if this is what you're looking for.
Regards,
Kirk


----------



## JanCPF (Dec 1, 2003)

Great! - thanks Kirk. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------

